# putting speakers next to a Plasma Televsion



## Hughesie (Jul 10, 2007)

can i have them close to a Plasma television or will it have problems due to magnetism?


----------



## avkid (Jul 10, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> can i have them close to a Plasma television or will it have problems due to magnetism?


Umm..they routinely build speakers into television sets.


----------



## Van (Jul 10, 2007)

avkid said:


> Umm..they routinely build speakers into television sets.


 
Yes they do, however, the speakers that are built into TV's tend to be "sheilded" for AV use. < they also tend to be crappy due to small magnet sizes>

Shielded tends to mean the speakers have small magnets and are surrounded by an 1/8"-1/4" of steel plating. The steel interupts or disrupts the magnetic field just enough to "shield" the CRT,Plasma, or electronics from magnetic interference. 
Plasma is Highly suseptable to magnetic interference. My suggestion would be to place the speakers 4' away and have someone slowly move them towards the edges of the plasma screen. You keep an eye on the screen and look for any distortion/color interference that might crop up. Depending on the speakers and the pattern of the magnetic field around them you may be able to get them relatively close to the screen. after you've moved them "in" move them back and forth < upstage, downstage> to see if you are catching "corners" of the magnetic field. After you've established a good posistion you might want to then move the speakers away about 6" or so just because, like any danger, even if you don't see interference, doesn't mean it's not there. 
After getting the speakers in the proper posistion, check to see if you monitor has a "De-Guassing" feature. Pressing this will remove residual magnetic interference on the screen.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 10, 2007)

im going to make this hard for you all and say that the main left right speakers are 30cm from televison and im having trouble placing the centre speaker


----------



## Van (Jul 10, 2007)

Well if it's a "centre channel speaker",from a surround kit, you should'nt have much problem placing it close to the tv, as centre channel speakers tend to have smaller magnets in them and are usually sheilded just for this particular use. Now if you are using a Giganormous PA speaker, cause you have it just laying around... well that's another story.
Could you run a line level signal from your surround amp center channal output to the audio input on the tv? Then you'd just be using the built in speakers for the center channel. Or is it that this is a monitor only PLasma ?


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 11, 2007)

Van said:


> Well if it's a "centre channel speaker",from a surround kit, you should'nt have much problem placing it close to the tv, as centre channel speakers tend to have smaller magnets in them and are usually sheilded just for this particular use. Now if you are using a Giganormous PA speaker, cause you have it just laying around... well that's another story.
> Could you run a line level signal from your surround amp center channal output to the audio input on the tv? Then you'd just be using the built in speakers for the center channel. Or is it that this is a monitor only PLasma ?


might be an idea
but the speaker in question is a really nice one
http://alege.net/hometheaterspeaker/img/2448.jpg
that's what it looks like, i might just take a picture of what i want to do and put it up here


----------



## SHARYNF (Jul 11, 2007)

If you want the best most accurate sound reproduction from 5.1 system, all the speakers should be identical. Here is the guide from the people designing the format

http://www.dolby.com/consumer/home_entertainment/roomlayout2.html

I would suggest that if you are concerned about the center speaker you could get a metal shield to keep the magnetic radiation from getting to the plasma BUT most of the manufacturers claim that Plasma is NOT affected by magnetic radiation.

http://www.plasmatvbuyingguide.com/1-introductiontoplasmatv.html




Sharyn


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 11, 2007)

i found the speaker in question
http://www.yamaha.com/cgi-win/webcgi.exe/Specs/?gSPK00010NS-P60
and it is magneticly shieled 
unfortunetly other members of the house feel that the speaker sounds better sitting beside the left front speaker

the reason they do not want it in the right position is "it looks bad"
so they want it on the it's side sitting on the floor next to the main left floorstanding speaker

my second suggestion was to put in in the gap behind the tv on the tv cabnet, so my question is how good would it be putting it behind the tv, would it ruin the sound by putting it behind the plasma television


----------



## avkid (Jul 11, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> my second suggestion was to put in in the gap behind the tv on the tv cabnet, so my question is how good would it be putting it behind the tv, would it ruin the sound by putting it behind the plasma television


Seriously, are pulling my chain?
Don't put a speaker behind a solid surface on purpose, unless you don't want to hear it.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 12, 2007)

im running out of options..

but yeah that was a pretty stupid thing for me to say


----------

